# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Spiriva-wie kent dit medicament?

## delange

weet kent dat medicament ,mijn man heeft het voor de eerste maal gekregen heeft c.o.p.d : :Cool:

----------


## Agnes574

Heeft je man die Spiriva gekregen speciaal voor de behandeling voor COPD(ook wel rokersziekte genoemd)? Komt het bij hem ook door het roken of heeft hij nooit gerookt?
Ik zal kijken morgen of ik er informatie over kan vinden...

Veel sterkte voor jou en je man!

Groetjes Agnes

----------


## Ademm4

\Ik heb spiriva gebruikt voor mijn longfunctie, maar samen met bloeddrukverlager, gingen mijn darmen stil liggen, afgelopen januari opgenomen geweest, maar na het stoppen met spiriva gingen mijn darmen weer volop werken. Dit kon niet volgens spcialisten in het elisabeth ziekenhuis alhier, en ik moest gewoon doorgaan, wat resulteerde in darmen die geen peristaltiek meer hadden en in 3 maanden was ik 15 kilo kwijt. Nu ik dit alllemaal weet ben ik zowel met spiriva als mijn bloeddrukverlager gestopt en na ongeveer 5 maanden werken mijn darmen weer bijna normaal.

----------


## Agnes574

Ben blij voor je!
Heb je die spiriva ivm roken moeten gebruiken of 'gewoon' voor verminderde longfunctie?
Ja,als je darmen tegenwerken of niet meer werken,dan ben je helemaal ver van huis..zelf ervaring genoeg;prikkelbare darm...dat bepaalt toch voor een groot deel hoe je je voelt...slechte darmwerking:klachten zoals vermoeidheid,zwakte,minder weerstand...goede darmwerking=je goed voelen!

Sterkte nog en bedankt voor je reactie ivm Spiriva!

Agnes Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb op www.kiesbeter.nl nog het één en ander gevonden over COPD én Spiriva...misschien eens de moeite om er te kijken?

Sterkte en succes!
Agnes Xx

----------


## christel1

Ik heb spiriva in samenwerking met duovent zodat ik minder moet puffen. Maar veel beterschap heb ik er eigenlijk niet mee. 
Greetz
Christel1

----------

